# EV Electric Vehicle New Crate Motor Ford Siemens



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

This motor is always on Ebay. There is obviously a problem getting the controller and inverter as they say the motor is all they have, and they have no way to test it.


----------

